# Monark Speigel Airman



## Barry's Bikes (Apr 6, 2013)

Here's a little winter project I've been working on, It's Monark Speigel Airman 40ish, When I picked it up it was house painted maroon and lacquered or shellaced. The chrome was painted silver and lacquered as well. I stripped it bare primed and three toned the paint. Cleaned the good parts, polished the chrome, brought some new springs for the front end. Having a fun time with it, and before ya go all classic on me I know the tank is wrong for the bike, but so right for me... it's a fun custom project. So I've got it mocked up to check fits and pieces and thought I'd throw a picture up. It has a ways to go before it hits the street, but I think Its going to be a nice ride, might even turn a head or two. Heck ya even get a little peek at the bike shop.
Barry


----------



## Monarky (Apr 9, 2013)

Barry's Bikes said:


> Here's a little winter project I've been working on, It's Monark Speigel Airman 40ish, When I picked it up it was house painted maroon and lacquered or shellaced. The chrome was painted silver and lacquered as well. I stripped it bare primed and three toned the paint. Cleaned the good parts, polished the chrome, brought some new springs for the front end. Having a fun time with it, and before ya go all classic on me I know the tank is wrong for the bike, but so right for me... it's a fun custom project. So I've got it mocked up to check fits and pieces and thought I'd throw a picture up. It has a ways to go before it hits the street, but I think Its going to be a nice ride, might even turn a head or two. Heck ya even get a little peek at the bike shop.
> Barry




Hi Barry... I saw your recent post and your bike project looks great awesome job.  Did you paint and pinstripe it yourself?  Are you  going to paint your tank green to match your pinstripes


----------



## Barry's Bikes (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks! Yeah I painted and pinstriped myself, I think I will leave the tank cream, for the two tone match to the fenders, pinstripes are dark green and I have more dark green strips on the chain guard as well as dark green on the fender braces for highlights. I've had some great comments from those that have seen it, hope to have it done soon and on the road.
Barry


----------

